# Which bandsaw for under $200



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I don't have a bandsaw yet, and I think I'm just about ready to get one. But like all of my tools, I don't have lots of money to spend on it.

So I was wondering if I could get some input about which bandsaw would be the best for under $200 (preferably under $150).

I would also be interested in anyone that has a used bandsaw for sale (under $150). If anyone does, please shoot me a PM.

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

I had one of those 10" Delta benchtop saws that I used for cutting soles off of shoes. It worked quite well and I think I paid about a hundred bucks. I don't know what you plan to do with one, but for scrolling and cutting hardwoods up to 2", that thing did a good job.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve I am not well versed in bandsaw yet either, but whenever you narrow down your choices don't forget to check craigslists and places like that. other woodworkers' forums are also great to place a wanted ad in once you decide what you want. there are always woodworkers who are ready to move up to the next level in a tool but would like to sell the one they have first, so when you post a wanted ad that will often trigger those fence-sitters to go ahead and make their move.
Happy hunting.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I have a 14"*

that I would take $200.00 for. Next to no use, just sitting in the corner taking up space.

Ed


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

edp said:


> that I would take $200.00 for. Next to no use, just sitting in the corner taking up space.
> 
> Ed


 
I'm interested, 
Could I have some details about it (brand, model number, condition) maybe some pics too?

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

---bump---


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve G. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't have a bandsaw yet, and I think I'm just about ready to get one. But like all of my tools, I don't have lots of money to spend on it.
> 
> ...


My first band saw was a 9-inch Ryobi model that I picked up at Home Depot for $100. It worked fine after I: attached a wooden extension platform around the perimeter to make the table bigger and installed a small weight on one of the wheels to reduce vibration.

I still have it, and keep a small blade on it for curve cutting. (I also have a teflon-surfaced-table Ryobi scroll saw for really tight curves.) I ended up getting an additional band saw, a Ridgid 14 incher, for larger work. I review that saw in the tool-review section of this website. It cost $350 at the time I purchased it, however, and it took some diddling to get it up to snuff.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Howard Ferstler said:


> My first band saw was a 9-inch Ryobi model that I picked up at Home Depot for $100. It worked fine after I: attached a wooden extension platform around the perimeter to make the table bigger and installed a small weight on one of the wheels to reduce vibration.
> 
> I still have it, and keep a small blade on it for curve cutting. (I also have a teflon-surfaced-table Ryobi scroll saw for really tight curves.) I ended up getting an additional band saw, a Ridgid 14 incher, for larger work. I review that saw in the tool-review section of this website. It cost $350 at the time I purchased it, however, and it took some diddling to get it up to snuff.
> 
> Howard Ferstler


Thanks for the info, I was second guessing a rytobi but I guess i'll have to swallow my pride a take another look at it. 
I'm also looking at the craftsman 9'' for $110 - anybody ever use that saw?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Rikon makes the new 10" Craftsman 21400. It's got a cast iron table, fence, and a resaw capacity of ~ 4-5/8" IIRC. It goes on sale near $100 occasionally and usually hovers near $150. It's gaining a pretty strong following....lots of folks buying it as a second BS to their big boys. Seems to be a lotta saw for the money. I've been pretty impressed with the 12" version. 

My first BS was a 9" Ryobi BS900....it did the job but doesn't have the mass or capacities of the Rikon/Craftsman unit...the CI table is a huge feature in this price range...a fence is nice too. 

For $200 you might find a decent used 14 incher.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2007)

If you go used, you can get alot more saw for your money.


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

What kind of 14" bandsaw can you get for $200.00?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

One that the widow or bitter divorced wife does not realize or care what it is worth. You find those at estate and garage sales sometimes but you better get their first.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm pretty much leaning/set on the craftsman 10 inch for $159 at sears.

Thanks for the help!

Steve


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like a decent saw. Let us know how it works out for ya'!!!


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice - now I'm looking at that Craftsman! I think I'm gonna have to go down and take a looksie at it. I've been wanting a bandsaw.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

If you get a bigger saw there will be more room for stickers....:yes: :laughing:


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Corndog said:


> Looks like a decent saw. Let us know how it works out for ya'!!!


Will do so, I already sold my Dad on it, now we just have to take a trip to sears and get it!

STEVE




Corndog said:


> if you get a bigger saw there will be more room for stickers....


LOL


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Found a discussion about the little Craftsman and Rikon bandsaws on another site....

http://www.bt3central.com/showthread.php?t=31904


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

I got my saw today, and used it, whew is it a a sweet piece of machinary! 
I am thoroughly impressed with craftsmans 10" Band saw!
We got it at sears on sale, band saw($159), an extra blade/band($15) , a 2 year warranty($20). It all came out to $163!

I would recommend it to anyone who needs a 10" band saw, it came with a 1/4 blade on it already. Assembly was quick (15min.)
It went through pine like a hot knife through butter, oak almost just as easy, 2X4 the blade started to sway.

I don't have the ball bearings right against the blade, should I make them right against the blade?
I have never had a band saw before so please feel free to give me advise on everything about!

Steve


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Bearings against the blade. That's what their advantage is over standard blocks. Just take some time and set it up properly.

...and sorry, but the "new Sears blade" :glare: source out a GOOD one.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Corndog said:


> Bearings against the blade. That's what their advantage is over standard blocks. Just take some time and set it up properly.
> 
> ...and sorry, but the "new Sears blade" :glare: source out a GOOD one.


What Geoff said. Timberwolf, Lennox, and Woodslicer are very well respected blades, and all 3 suppliers will cut to a custom length at a competitive price. That 4-5/8" cut height is what mandates the need for a longer non-standard blade length, but that's a fine tradeoff IMHO. 

Ironically, it's the bearings that tend to be the achilles heal of this series of bandsaws. The good news is, that you can buy a set of (8) ABEC 5 or 7 roller blade bearings for $8-$10, and swap them all out in about 15 minutes if need be.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Corndog said:


> Bearings against the blade. That's what their advantage is over standard blocks. Just take some time and set it up properly.
> 
> ...and sorry, but the "new Sears blade" :glare: source out a GOOD one.


Thanks Dog, 

Any suggestions on where to get a good 70 1/2" band?


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry,no.


----------



## JAWS (Nov 24, 2007)

Has anyone got a HITACHI Band Saw and if so how are they?


----------

